# Would you rather be born super rich, a genius, or extremely attractive?



## Bibliotaph (Feb 6, 2018)

Genius, plain-looking, and broke. I don't need much stuff. I don't care much about my appearance, but I wouldn't want to be hideous, either.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Reprobate said:


> Why would you _want_ to be a genius? Most of them are terribly unhappy and lonely. Being a genius does not give you a free pass in life, often it even makes things more difficult. I'd rather be attractive, rich, and of average intelligence. Ignorance is bliss, and money+looks are a much safer bet when it comes to happiness.


Disagree. Enough said.


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

Meh. I would happily trade all those dozens of times I scored the highest on tests in college and all the times my professors praised my academic potential in exchange for a single date. Even if she told me afterward that she wasn't interested, it would still mean far more to me than any test score that she had to invest a bit of time and effort to figure that out.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

In this world where money is power, its easy to say that rich comes first. Because you can do whatever you want when you are rich :wink:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh please. *Make it so*.

1st place goes to -- *$$$$$$$$$ *I'll take as much money as is permitted in this little fantasy. Thank you freakin' much.

2nd place -- Appearance. S*oooooooo* means nada, nothing, zilch. You can make me _as hideous_ as possible. If making me extra hideous, will increase the amount of *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$* in numero uno-- *just do it*.

3rd place - Normal level of brain power. I'll even take lower if.............. I can have moar *$$$$$$$$$$$$*.


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

I feel like being a genius means that you are innovative and would create great inventions = be rich. But since you will have to be broke the whole time I chose "Super rich, average intelligence, but physically hideous." Basically me but super rich :wink:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like I won the lottery. 

Was actually born rich, have above average intelligence (so I've been told), am decent to good looking, articulate and had amazing parents who gave me a very sheltered life and financial support. 

Married now, and living a fairly middle to middle/upper class life and it's continuing to get better.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

As an INTJ, it would probably seem weird to most that I chose extremely good looking. average intelligence, and broke. But I chose this because I believe that confidence is absolutely without question the absolute most important thing in a person's life, especially for males. I honestly value confidence over intelligence, at least in terms of what I want. But part of that may have to do with the fact that I consider myself to have above average intelligence, but less confidence that I would like (but more than I've had for most of my life). And money has never really meant all that much to me. I mean, more is better, but it's not on my mind and if I have all the confidence, what the hell do I care about money?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

i guess i picked what i supposedly already have...


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Steelight said:


> As an INTJ, it would probably seem weird to most that I chose extremely good looking. average intelligence, and broke. But I chose this because I believe that confidence is absolutely without question the absolute most important thing in a person's life, especially for males. I honestly value confidence over intelligence, at least in terms of what I want. But part of that may have to do with the fact that I consider myself to have above average intelligence, but less confidence that I would like (but more than I've had for most of my life). And money has never really meant all that much to me. I mean, more is better, but it's not on my mind and if I have all the confidence, what the hell do I care about money?


cant all of them contribute to confidence?


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

RGBCMYK said:


> cant all of them contribute to confidence?


Absolutely, to an extent. But for me PERSONALLY (different people value different things) looks contribute more than the other factors. Reasons why when I was in college, I spent more time in the gym than I did in class. Being a toothpick sucks when you're a guy. If I was a woman, I would love my metabolism though.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Steelight said:


> Absolutely, to an extent. But for me PERSONALLY (different people value different things) looks contribute more than the other factors. Reasons why when I was in college, I spent more time in the gym than I did in class. Being a toothpick sucks when you're a guy. If I was a woman, I would love my metabolism though.


do you think if you lacked a different one, youd want something else then?


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

RGBCMYK said:


> do you think if you lacked a different one, youd want something else then?


It's quite possible honestly. But since I've never been in a position where I had more looks than intelligence, it's hard to really say how I'd think in that situation. But the grass always seems to be greener on the other side. I can say with almost certainty, though, that money would be the least contributing factor to my confidence. Would it help? Absolutely. But I'd be a rich guy who's depressed about being ugly and stupid.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Steelight said:


> It's quite possible honestly. But since I've never been in a position where I had more looks than intelligence, it's hard to really say how I'd think in that situation. But the grass always seems to be greener on the other side. I can say with almost certainty, though, that money would be the least contributing factor to my confidence. Would it help? Absolutely. But I'd be a rich guy who's depressed about being ugly and stupid.


seems thats the popular prioritization.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Super rich, average intelligence, but physically hideous.

I could always use money to push the "physically hideous" to at least "average." Average intelligence would ensure that I won't spend the money carelessly like a moron.


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

In real life intelligence is something that has a ton of primary and secondary benefits. A man who inherits a lot of money is rich. But the genius is the man that can create the formula to make more money. You get outliers like Tesla, but generally intelligence is a strong predictor of success.

But in this case since the experiment controls for secondary benefits... well, no obvious pick.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Flamme et Citron said:


> In real life intelligence is something that has a ton of primary and secondary benefits. A man who inherits a lot of money is rich. But the genius is the man that can create the formula to make more money. You get outliers like Tesla, but generally intelligence is a strong predictor of success.
> 
> But in this case since the experiment controls for secondary benefits... well, no obvious pick.


That being said, you have to be smart...and know the right people to be truly rich. After all, Tesla had arguably a more far-sighted view on electricity than Edison, but the latter beat the former because of his connections.

Even visionaries like Jobs and Zuckerberg had the right connections in order to really push their ideas through.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 18, 2017)

shinedowness said:


> Disagree. Enough said.


No. Lol. Not nearly enough said.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd like to be born rich, average IQ, and plain looking. I'm already 2 of the 3. Now I just want to be rich so I can use it to fund my actual goal in life.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Reprobate said:


> Most of them are terribly unhappy and lonely.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22998852
https://medium.com/@joeldg/are-smar...rable-no-the-data-says-otherwise-f742fa08272a
https://www.researchgate.net/public..._All_Pays_More_Than_Being_Smarter_Than_Others

To say that most people that are the smartest will end up with the result of unhappiness is inconsiderate considering that humans are not robotically the same all of the time. Culture, how "peaceful" a country is, etc. can all contribute to different attitudes amongst people. There is a difference between being a thinker and a feeler. And I know someone who shows themselves as 



Reprobate said:


> Being a genius does not give you a free pass in life, often it even makes things more difficult.


Have you lived as Albert Einstein and really knew what they were feeling and thinking 24/7 when they were living? He might have or might have not thrived as a genius that created different things out of not being miserable but the intellectual challenge "feeding" him positive energy instead of negative energy.



Reprobate said:


> I'd rather be attractive, rich, and of average intelligence. Ignorance is bliss, and money+looks are a much safer bet when it comes to happiness.


I agree to some of this. I disagree to some of this, too.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Since I can't pick them all, I'd choose to be born Genius of the 3. Life would be easier with extremely high, gifted intelligence, and even if I start off with an average income and ugly, I can improve those factors over time anyway.


----------



## Kibo (Feb 14, 2018)

Being rich and average intelligence makes it easier for an independent life. I don't think being a genius equates to be in control of making it all more possible.


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

The firt one but all of them kind of suck. But I deffinitly don´t want to be dumb.


----------

